# Breeding Chinese Box turtles?



## janevicki (Jan 12, 2017)

My two captive bred female Chinese boxies are roughly 10 years old! (My has time flown by!) I may be getting a male Chinese boxie also. My question is can the girls be able breed at 10 years old?
Thanks all!


----------



## juli11 (Jan 12, 2017)

Maybe yes but it also depends on their grown. I'm not a cuora expert so I don't know exactly at which size they're read to breed.


----------



## MichaelaW (Jan 12, 2017)

It definitely has a lot do with their growth rates.


----------



## Markw84 (Jan 12, 2017)

10 yrs old is definitely old enough to be sexually mature. Size does have a great deal to do with maturity, though. I would say a 7" female that is 6-7 yrs old would certainly be at a stage I would consider watching for sexual activity. Males can become quite aggressive and potentially harm a female particularly if the enclosure does not allow for plenty of separation and hiding spots


----------



## janevicki (Jan 12, 2017)

Ok! Thank you all, I will make sure that their new enclosure is a big area.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 13, 2017)

Cuora and many other taxa can be tricky. Some can develope follicles and lay fertilized ova(eggs)!quite early, like indotestudo elongata. But others like Manouria and cuora, can take a decade or more to start producing viably. Obviously with most chelonians age just primes them. I know flavomarginata is one of the cuora that can start producing quicker than say galbinifronsmor picturata. The key in this scenario would be the male. What age, and size is your male?


----------



## Anthony P (Jan 18, 2017)

Pics?


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes! pics please!!!


----------

